# Juggling dog s in training



## Rose DeLuca (Oct 24, 2008)

How do you all manage mulitple dogs in training ? I'm interested in hearing how anyone manages their kennels with dogs of varying ages and disciplines into a training schedule.

I'm currently trying to work each dog "seriously" every other day in some facet or another of training. Plus each dog gets the usual each day of individual time; pack time and kennel time. We usually have 10-13 dogs from puppy to senior.


----------



## Frenk Delacroix (Oct 10, 2008)

In the past, I have never been able to get my dogs to juggle. I would like to learn how you get started with teaching juggling dogs.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We maintain very complete training records. It lets you know exactly where you are on a specific dog. You don't waste time trying to remember at what stage of training or the last scenarios etc that were conducted.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Frenk Delacroix said:


> In the past, I have never been able to get my dogs to juggle. I would like to learn how you get started with teaching juggling dogs.


I would start when there puppy's or with small dogs. Cats are good to learn on also.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

David Frost said:


> We maintain very complete training records. It lets you know exactly where you are on a specific dog. You don't waste time trying to remember at what stage of training or the last scenarios etc that were conducted.
> 
> DFrost


Yes, exactly! Short sessions and rotate through. 

Your training record should include notes of "what to do next session." I review my 8 week training schedule and my "what to do next session" before each training session. By the time the dog has peed (outside :lol: ) I have a plan and can get out equipment and be ready to go when I let the dog inside. 

Previously, I did not list "what to do next session" and when I review that dog's record I see dozens of hours of training wasted. Sucks. She could be so much better for the amount of time I have put into her.

Previously, I got too detailed in the "what to do next session" projecting out a week or so. that got tedious. By the time I got to the field, I had forgotten it and training time was wasted. 

I'm learning and getting better as I learn to keep better records that help me make efficient use of training time.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Is this like illegal cat juggling ??? I know it was popular in Mexico.....(the jerk)


----------



## Rose DeLuca (Oct 24, 2008)

Some how I missed following up on this post.... and wanted to pick it up again.... 

I was meaning when I originally posted= how do you keep your records ? paper, computer (if so what programs) Right now I am keeping an excel spreadsheet; but there must be a better way !?!?!?!

Right now I have 8 dogs I'm working in one thing or another. Each dog gets drive work every day; and every other day I try to do something " really substantial" to contribute to whatever their goals are. 

It works pretty good now since I can fit 4 in my car for trips  It seems to be enough but not too much- 

What do other multiple dog owners or kennels do ? And how to you manage your records for it ? 

Thanks !


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I guess your question wasn't aimed at folks that are still earning money outside of the dog arena??

I can juggle my students' progress as I keep a track of it on the computer.

The dogs show me what I should be teaching them


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I use an excel spreadsheet that I created specially for the dog's record keeping. I modified it, saved it and use it. 

Courtney


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I use an excel spreadsheet plus also download all my training runs from the GPS and save them.

I don't have to juggle dogs much in training as I tie them all together and train them all at once.....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I use an excel spread sheet to keep up with the drug dog statistics. Our basic record though is still kept on paper, individually by the handlers. It is cumbersome, but it captures all the information needed in both training and utilization. 

DFrost


----------

